# Profile Comments



## Kylie1969 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am new here and have been setting things up in my control panel.

I cannot seem to get profile commenting to appear on my profile page.

I have enabled profile commenting in the Edit Options section but it is still not showing.

Could someone please help me with this?

Thank you


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here and have been setting things up in my control panel.
> 
> ...



I just left you a profile comment.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks very much Fiona 

One other question while I am here

I keep receiving emails whereas I have selected in the options Do not subscribe.

Is there something else I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks very much Fiona
> 
> One other question while I am here
> 
> ...



Let me take a look and see what I can do.  BRB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2012)

Everything looks right.  If it continues to happen, use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of each page to get the Help Desk and I can then pass it on to the real computer geeks.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Fiona, I will see how it goes


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 24, 2012)

Click on User CP to find subscribed threads.  If you have posted to the thread, you need to unsubscribe so you won't continue to get emails.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Zhizara 

I did that last night, clicked on Unsubscribe for a few of them and have just done the same now.

Do I need to go into that section and click unsubscribe every time I post?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2012)

Since you have it set for do not subscribe, it shouldn't happen for new threads you post to.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 24, 2012)

No worries Fiona, I will just keep a check on it and if I receive any emails from new threads, then I will use the "Contact Us" link 

Thanks for all your help, most appeciated


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 24, 2012)

I had the same thing happen when I joined the forum. The forum default is set to (1) subscribe to every topic that you post within, and (2) notify you by email whenever there are any replies.

#1 is good, #2 not so good. I had about 150 emails waiting the first time I checked my email (every few days). I deleted them but I still got many dozens of email notifications.

I finally figured it out. You have to go to your notifications page and select every topic that has email notification set, and change them to not email. Even if you change your default setting it will only apply to new topics. The only you can fix this is to go over all old topics you posted in and change every one to "no email notification."

I eventually got it set that I receive no more emails from the forum.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you very much Greg 

Your post has been very helpful and I will go and check a few things now 

I am glad to hear that you got yours sorted out, 150 emails at a time, not great


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 24, 2012)

My problem was related to topic replies. I'm not sure it parallels your profile comments or not. But good luck if your problem gets fixed.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers Greg


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 25, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Click on User CP to find subscribed threads.  If you have posted to the thread, you need to unsubscribe so you won't continue to get emails.



That is for the user CP, so that you can see what you have commented on/contributed to. There is a user setting that enables/disables Email notifications(sent to the registration email address you used when you signed up for DC). When you click on User CP, it helps to have the subscribed threads listed, especially if it is a thread you are following. However, getting an email every time someone replies to that thread, alerting New Activity, gets old fast.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I had the same thing happen when I joined the forum. The forum default is set to (1) subscribe to every topic that you post within, and (2) notify you by email whenever there are any replies.
> 
> #1 is good, #2 not so good. I had about 150 emails waiting the first time I checked my email (every few days). I deleted them but I still got many dozens of email notifications.
> 
> ...



Exactly, my bad, didn't see this thread was on a second page.


----------

